

Numbers in Action - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/numbers-in-action/

======
martythemaniak
I want to thank you for posting this, as I find it very helpful. I understand
why no one likes posting numbers about their company (we don't), but it is
extremely helpful to be able to compare your progress, or have some sort of
idea of how others are doing. I think one of the best things pg wrote was
explicitly stating the 5%w/w growth target.

------
andrewljohnson
"Do you need to create a business dashboard for your company?..."

It seems very a-typical for a funded company to be offering consulting
services. I guess if you are out of money, your investors would probably
rather see you survive with some consulting, but as long as you are funded...?

~~~
dmor
Astute observation and very true, I don't need consulting revenue and my
investors would prefer I not get distracted - but I do need to test my next
idea on people who are willing to pay. This little call to action is probably
the first (explicit) public clue I've given to what we're doing next...
although the obvious guesses are unlikely to be the right ones.

It's usually a good bet to assume I have an angle, especially anytime I reveal
a bunch of data like this.

